# Maintaining natural bed edge



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

What are you guys using to keep your natural bed edges sharp? Grass shears, string trimmer, rotary power scissors...what are you using?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I personally use my stick edger every couple mows and a few times a year I clean it up with bed redefiner. I've used landscape blade a few times but I find the others to be easier.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

synergy0852 said:


> I personally use my stick edger every couple mows and a few times a year I clean it up with bed redefiner. I've used landscape blade a few times but I find the others to be easier.


I tried my stick edger and while it does great around concrete I didn't find it shaped my beds very well.

I've already used a spade and defined my beds digging out the borders about 3'' deep but was looking for an easy way to keep the tight and clean when I mow.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

When I use the stick edger it cleans up any stragglers hanging over the edge. I usually have to run a slightly higher rpm than when I do concrete edges to get the cut I'm after. I'm not really shaping the beds with it just cutting the grass to give a nice vertical appearance. To shape the beds I use the redefiner if it's an existing edge, to cut new beds I use a manual half moon blade edger like this.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Corona-EdgeMASTER-5-8-in-Carbon-steel-Multipurpose-garden-hand-tool/1000457447


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I just redefine the edge each spring with a half moon shaped tool and then every time I trim, I use my trimmer upside down to define the grass line just like I do my driveway and sidewalk edges. Work great.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> I just redefine the edge each spring with a half moon shaped tool and then every time I trim, I use my trimmer upside down to define the grass line just like I do my driveway and sidewalk edges. Work great.


That requires a very steady hand. I've seen guys use this method and some of the lines are super clean while others look like a hack job.

I like really clean and sharp edges can personally can't pull this off as well as others I've witnessed.


----------

